# Rocko: Exposed



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Inspired by Sasha's Bjorn Exposed post 

*Rocko is, above all else, a clown. It seems that he's always trying his best to keep me laughing.




















He sleeps in strange places...




















And perches in strange places...





























He adores scritches and, amazingly for a male, will tolerate full body contact.





























He does a few odd things...





























Don't let him fool you, he actually LOVES his baths.*


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

*He is also quite the fan of glamour shots...



















































































And while he can be a royal pain sometimes...











He is my sweet little baby birdie and I love him dearly. Even when he photobombs me.*


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Brilliant! Loved it :clap:


----------



## Ftest (May 18, 2013)

These are all great. He really does like the camera.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

He's so cute!


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

Another amazing cockatiel Exposed!!! Brilliant, Amz!

Now, I didn't notice this before, but Rocko has the most beautiful eyes: Perfectly round, clear. Never seen such perfect circles


----------



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

I love it!!! Especially the photobomb!!!

He does have really lovely eyes. And I never noticed he has a STRIPEY BEAK, I LOVE PIEDS WITH STRIPEY BEAKS!!!

I also love the pennant one. Ziggy once landed on my Minnesota Lynx pennant just the same way  He was SO befuddled.


----------



## .Alexandra. (Sep 11, 2012)

Beautiful exposure 
Rocko sure knows how to work the camera!


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Hehe thanks you guys! I always check here in the mornings before school and you guys have managed to make me grin despite my utter hatred for the morning :lol:


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

ccollin13 said:


> I love it!!! Especially the photobomb!!!
> 
> He does have really lovely eyes. And I never noticed he has a STRIPEY BEAK, I LOVE PIEDS WITH STRIPEY BEAKS!!!
> 
> I also love the pennant one. Ziggy once landed on my Minnesota Lynx pennant just the same way  He was SO befuddled.


My favorite thing about his eyes are that they're clear and sparkly. His health is so important to me, ever since my budgie died, and I'm paranoid about it a lot 

Oh yeah, his beak... It's bruised right now because he smacked into a wall for no reason, but that stripe is there normally, yes  although I didn't know that was normal, I thought it might be a health thing, so that's good to hear at least!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Great pictures of Rocko! I love these posts. I should do some for my flock sometime. :lol:


----------



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

Amz said:


> My favorite thing about his eyes are that they're clear and sparkly. His health is so important to me, ever since my budgie died, and I'm paranoid about it a lot
> 
> Oh yeah, his beak... It's bruised right now because he smacked into a wall for no reason, but that stripe is there normally, yes  although I didn't know that was normal, I thought it might be a health thing, so that's good to hear at least!


Yep, many pieds have a stripe on the beak. Betsy didn't but tommy does and it's one of my favorite cockatiel marks


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh, that's good, ccollin! That's a relief, I thought it might be a health issue.

Good to know he's (somewhat...) normal


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Our William has also got the stripe in his beak.Its really cute.Loved the photos,your Rocko is a sweet little guy.X x


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

Such a beautiful, happy tiel he is!!!


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

He's gorgeous


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks you guys  he appreciates all of the love.


----------

